# Take sick leave or not!



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi all, I had a 5 day transfer on Wednesday (19th), managed to take holidays from work, I'm due back to work Tuesday, but not sure weather or not to take sick leave until testing day. I work in a really busy hospital and do 12hr shifts, constantly on my feet. I would say my job is very heavy and demanding .This is our second icsi treatment so want to know I have given it all I can, has anyone taken sick leave or would I just be better going straight back to doing the normal thing?


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Caca - when do you test ? If your job is quite demanding physically I would probably take sick leave.  I took the whole treatment period off for my first attempt as my job was quite stressful I worked in housing benefit and when people would shout at me and sometimes just bring in a child's birth certificate ( especially when it was their no 7/8 or 9th child I got quote emotional. I also didn't have a very understanding boss at the time 

You have to do what's right for you. Work is a nice distraction but you really don't want to jeopardise your chances of success either.  With my frozen cycle I worked all the way through as I didn't have any drugs to play havoc with the hormones. 

Good luck. 

Luce


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Luce 

Thanks for your advice. Testing day is April 2nd, eeeek! 

Caca


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Caca I had a few days sick leave but then went back to work a bit earlier than I'd planned as I found the 2ww difficult and I was glad of the diversion again at work! I think it depends how you feel, important to feel you've given it your best shot though.

Good luck!   xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Caca, 

I know most people say to keep going/go back to work but I've taken 2-3 weeks off as sick leave for each cycle and plan to do so again. My job is office based but is very demanding and I just don't want to get stressed out during my TX or 2WW

Do whatever you feel will be best for you. Good luck x


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi ladies, thanks for your advice. I decided to take sick until testing day. 
Best of luck to you all! 

Caca
Xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Caca2012,

I worked through 2ww both times and was fine but in retrospect I'd have been off on OTD and ideally a day or two after because whether it is good news or bad news your nerves will be in bits that day. 

Good luck, I hope it's a positive for you!

B xxx


----------

